# Cavs vs Celtics - Feb 5th - 7PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Boston Celtics*

*Quicken Loans Arena*
Cleveland, OH
Tuesday, February 5th, 2008
7:00 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Larry Hughes







SG – Ira Newble







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Celtics*:*







PG – Rajon Rondo







SG – Ray Allen







C – Kendrick Perkins







SF – Paul Pierce







PF – Glen Davis​*



> The Cleveland Cavaliers used a boost from the return of their superstar to win their last game.
> 
> The Boston Celtics probably won't have that luxury on Tuesday when they visit Cleveland, one of only three road cities where they've lost.
> 
> ...


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I hope we win this...lets keep boston's bad weekend going...i hated the celtics before the big three now i dislike them even more...GO CAVS!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We should beat them without KG. To make up for them beating us without Lebron.

Plus I'm watching this with one of my friends who is a huge celtics fan. And has been talking crap to me all year. So if we get embarrassed it will suck.

And actually he really doesn't talk **** to me, I mostly talk **** to him about how the Celtics suck because they don't have a Lebron.

So actually that's why we need to win


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need to get Drew going, he has sucked bad lately and is being guarded by Scalabrine!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man Drew is so soft on defense. He just sat there while Ray waltzed to the basket.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm nice minutes from Newble..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great Rondo hitting his jumpers


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I love how we're attacking their trapping defense.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man teams always camp someone in the middle waiting for Lebron

Imagine if we had Mike Miller out there to make teams pay for that..


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Cleveland is going to rape Boston in the post alll night


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Newble is putting in some solid minutes. I love the cuts he's making to the basket. 

If he can do it, why can't the rest of our damn team?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drew seriously needs to man up. He is being guarded by Scalabrine, get deep post position and score! He is so soft


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Newble's on pace for 72 points.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lol Z


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Newble's on pace for 72 points.


My thoughts exactly...:lol:

Newble for MVP.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Drew just got abused by Scal... he should be so ashamed of himself.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Imagine how much better we'd be if we had gotten Ray Allen instead of Hughes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I love Boobie!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha.... of course Paul Pierce has stomach problems. Facing Lebron always seems to make him sick.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We're giving up alot of points to some of Boston's scrubs, we need to tighten it up defensively


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Austin Carr really making fun of PP. lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WOW Drew....how embarassing


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Drew is just getting it handed to him by Scalabrine.... hahahaha


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hughes almost shot that over the backboard from the FT line. THAT is impressive.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drew is trying to tank his trade value to keep us from dealing him :biggrin:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How could we play so well with 2 of our starters (Drew and Larry) being SOOO bad.

You don't have to answer that... I already know the answer.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Vintage LBJ


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Celtics are on fire. This won't last.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is not messing around in this game - you can tell by his demeanor


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

of course, we're shooting pretty well too.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

wow Bron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Here we go with Lebron again...It's almost commonplace now


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

great movement there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great defense by Lebron, good finish by Dwayne Jones.

He is not all that horrible anymore...solid backup big


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Dwayne Jones can really move his feet on defense also..I like him


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Whoa... what happened there??? nice


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is in playoff mode tonight...Celtics better look out


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, what knocked Pierce over?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Excellent passing and floor spacing tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ray Allen is just destroying our guards off the dribble


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was some generous continuation.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Ray Allen is just destroying our guards off the dribble


He's 10x the slasher that Hughes is. And that isn't even his best asset.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Replace Hughes with Ray and Cleveland would possibly be the champions


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Could Newble drop 20 tonight? The world might be coming to an end if that happens


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Replace Hughes with Ray and Cleveland would possibly be the champions


Pretty easily I'd say.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> Replace Hughes with Ray and Cleveland would possibly be the champions


No question about it


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Brandname said:


> Pretty easily I'd say.


In teh finals easily, but i match against teh West is never easy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Would really help to have Andy out there right now


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah that's true, as long as Drew is our starting PF, I don't see us winning a championship.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray and Lebron have made for a hell of a show so far


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You know something's weird if Hughes is hitting shots.

See, Bron already has 6 assists when guys actually hit shots.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ray Allen is flat out ridiculous.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ray's hitting everything. I have a feeling both teams come out flat after halftime.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Saw that and-1 coming from a mile away


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why would they try to foul Lebron? You can't do that on the fast break.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh... the Drew-Larry connection? Not working...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

You guys get spoiled watching LeBron too regularly. This guy is amazzing


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What was that Drew?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow... TERRIBLE call...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Garbage call.

Drew Gooden is pissing me off so bad I might have a heart attack. He needs to hit the weight room if he can't get low block position


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Garbage call.
> 
> Drew Gooden is pissing me off so bad I might have a heart attack. He needs to hit the weight room if he can't get low block position


It's not really the lack of ability. It's lack of focus and desire. How I wish a weight room could change that...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What the hell? How is Rondo killing us on the drive? We're starting to go cold. Hopefully that doesn't stay too long...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Rondo is eating us up on the dribble - Larry should be checking him


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hmm.... haha, Davis did just go flying.

Seriously, our guys just need to flop more. And it's entirely the officials' fault. I can't fault players for flopping when they call the garbage. Who trains these guys?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow- Rondo is pace for his best game of the year


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I hate these kind of games where they're calling a million fouls on both guys. We have to worry about guys fouling out, and we can't play defense.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, Lebron had enough of Rondo.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Rondo just blows by anybody you put on him - pretty much just have to pray he is not hitting his J


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

rondo dont bring that weak ****


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Too many fouls being called on both sides of the ball. I hope that ends in the second half.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And the 2 man game between Larry and Drew..... works? wow


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Drew was WAY too far off Scal... what was he thinking?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Refs calling this game tight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow... .does anyone flop more than Pierce? He looks like he gets hit by a truck every time he drives.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

These refs are getting on my nerves... way too many fouls.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Where did Gooden come from there?!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn Drew...hopefully he's not seriously hurt

Jeez that is ALL of our PF's??? Plus now we can't deal him


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pulled groin for Drew. Ouch.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And there goes our front court depth even more. Do we have anyone else?

Are we going to see a Simmons-Jones frontcourt? God no...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hold him out of this game. We can win this one without him as they are playing Scalabrine @ PF


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

oh yeah, I forgot about Marshall.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hahaha, Scal looked like he saw a ghost when he turned around to see Lebron.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Can't argue with the way Larry's been playing lately.

How was that not an offensive foul hook on Pierce?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

what a left handed finish my larry hughes


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is the officiating bothering anyone else? Not as far as being biased, but just WAY too many foul calls.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice work on the boards there fellas.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

what an exciting game. cavs fans are way more excited to see this game then normal haha


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hughes has really been playing his game lately. He's actually rather effective when he does that.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

DAMN larry with the almost and 1 playing good


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Donyell coming up really big on the boards here.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

donyell playing good too


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

come ON...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Perkins annoys me for some reason


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ray's got such great touch.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Maybe Larry doesn't want to be traded..he is playing pretty damn good


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That offensive foul should put us on the line. A potential 4 point swing.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

what a freaking good game


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

i though offensive fouls dont put you on the line


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

If larry can average 15ppg on 43% shooting we will get to the finals


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> i though offensive fouls dont put you on the line


Yeah, you're right... I was thinking it was a loose ball foul.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Whoa, what a finish Larry.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry don't get my hopes up...


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Hughes!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What a great play by Damon


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmmmm.........WTF kind of call is that


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

cavs vs boston would be a tremendous playoff series with a bunch of trash being talked


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, the easiest way to coach teams nowadays is to coach them how to fall down.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

flop


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice lead, I thought it was the right call on LBJ.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that was a pathetic beginning to the 4th. Pathetic.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

we always gotta play close games lol


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Are the refs going to let them play now? I can't figure it out...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice job Boobie.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

yeah that was definitely a clear path.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh man, we could have used the 3 from Damon there.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

we need to put hughes in for djones


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron waiting too much for the doubles - he should just be aggressive


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

bron is the mvp .


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> we need to put hughes in for djones


I agree - too much of a mistmatch defensively. Hughes is playing smart tonight also


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sick pass


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice dime, I thought it was a broken play - sweet


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, Lebron's the best in the league by a decent margin.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

i dont know if anyone realizes how hard it is to make that pass


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What a score by Gibson!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

"2 scoops on my cone, please!" D.Gib $


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ our announcers, they are pretty bad sometimes 

Great shot by Boobie


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

god i love austin carr hahahaha amazing bucket by boobie


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

so i like our chances vs anyone in the east with our full team healty. anyone with me?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah our announcers are really bad.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> so i like our chances vs anyone in the east with our full team healty. anyone with me?


I still want Mike Miller :biggrin:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> so i like our chances vs anyone in the east with our full team healty. anyone with me?


Yup.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damn, offensive foul on LBJ.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn LBJ has 3 charges tonight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron played a great defensive possession on Pierce there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Here comes the mandatory Pierce vs Lebron duel


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

LBJ relentless on going into the paint


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

PP cant guard him and bron just shut him down on d


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn it. Lebron has 5 fouls..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Here comes the mandatory Pierce vs Lebron duel


I like our chances in that case. :yay:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ugh, Lebron has 5 fouls...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is why I hate it when they call the games so ****ing tight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Rondo out of control

Need a basket here


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

LBJ missed D.Gib on that break...ugh


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is gonna be tough with LBJ in foul trouble..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damnit... those 5 fouls have changed the dynamic of this game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron taking a trip to the bank...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice bank by James. You can see how he's playing more careful now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe that horrifyingly pathetic call... wow... that's just stunning.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Rondo getting some calls tonight, he has been out of control on some of these drives


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

He Was Siting There For 10 Min Wtf


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Big Men should not take charges from PG's - Yao Ming had a habit of that, big men get that call 10% of the time, if that.....Big Baby is another one.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

that was the worst call of the year z shoulda got 3 seconds he was in the lane for so long


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z was quietly having a picnic in the lane, reading the newspaper. Suddenly Rondo comes barging in and Z gets called for the foul on him. And he gets called for a foul on Wade too.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Big Men should not take charges from PG's - Yao Ming had a habit of that, big men get that call 10% of the time, if that.....Big Baby is another one.


It's not like he was really trying to take a charge. He was just standing in the lane with his hands extended. He had just as good of a chance of blocking the shot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Celtics won't go down easy. We are gonna have to convert on 3-4 more baskets


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ira Newble!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

NEWBLE! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Newble has thunder. Ya don't say?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why is LBJ guarding Pierce!! Get someone else on him


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

ira newble WTF!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Rondo out of control again


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Boobie-trapped!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

"Boobie Trapped him" lol


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Z got the ball for fts too GREAT play. omg did anyone see that shirt on that chick GOT BOOBIE HAHA


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gotta watch out for the Ray Allen three here..


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

That was Rondo's what, 5th turnover of the 4th quarter?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ray_allen_20 said:


> That was Rondo's what, 5th turnover of the 4th quarter?


He's played well, but a little bit out of control at times.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Tons of time left. Can't give up a 3 here


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

so wins against gsw, mavs, spurs, la, utah, and boston soon to be twice.. hmm


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

http://www.gotboobie.com/


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Jumpball? Huh?

Cavs win anyways.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good game there. 

But yeah, where did that jump ball come from?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL crazy ending but i'll take it. 

Thats 2 wins against the Celtics. Even though they didn't have KG, we didn't have Varejao+Gooden+Sasha so it evens out.

Makes up for the Seattle loss


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn how is there even another name being mentioned with the mvp talks ?? Lebron was mad z got that rebound kept him from gettin a triple double


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

great game guys- it was a lot of fun to watch


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This would be a great playoff series. These games already have a playoff atmosphere to them.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Good Win, would have love to see K.G. in action. I believe the Cavs are playing the best ball in the East right now, watch out.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Tough time here for the Cavs with our decimated front line.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

so if lebron doesnt get injured we are prob one of the top 5 records in the league


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

ira newbles amazing dunk at the end should get play of the game


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

D. Gib gets the game ball.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Honestly, the fact that there's an argument about MVP this year is very saddening to me. lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How long is Gooden out? If he misses any time mark down a loss. 

Especially with the teams we have coming up in Houston & Denver


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nah. We've been winning with Gooden being **** lately. I think we'll just play Lebron at the four a lot. And probably start Donyell or something.

The really bad thing is that we're probably not going to be able to make a major trade now with Gooden getting injured. Maybe not even a minor deal Because I don't know that we can afford to give Newble away right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Injuries at the worst time...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Actually this is a good time. We've got the all-star break coming up for rest. And better to get them out of the way now than have them in April going into the playoffs.

Realistically, with our injuries, we are really just looking to secure homecourt in the first round and have Lebron rested and ready to go come playoff time.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Actually this is a good time. We've got the all-star break coming up for rest. And better to get them out of the way now than have them in April going into the playoffs.
> 
> Realistically, with our injuries, we are really just looking to secure homecourt in the first round and have Lebron rested and ready to go come playoff time.


I mean in terms of restricting our trade possibilities.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

So what is up with Drew Gooden? groin? quad? whats his status?

You think we move Lebron to the 4 and start Devin?

Or just go with Dwayne Jones?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

As terrible as Ira's jump shot is he hussles every second he is on the floor. And you have to respect that, that dunk was quite nice near the end of the game. But it was Ira would tapped the ball back out to Z which ended up in Lebron's hand with about 33 seconds left. That was a huge play, all based off extra effort.


----------

